# Zoey my Chihuahua



## Mommy050608 (Sep 22, 2012)

This is Samson's "sister". Zoey has been by my side for a long time now. She is almost 11 years old.  She was my first "baby". Shes getting so old.  Samson pesters her to no end, poor girl. 

Way back when she was a pup.










With Samson when he was a pup. (Teaching him to sing) 








Their favorite pastime. (An oldie and a recent)

















My babies!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

I love the one where Zoey is teaching him to sing! You've got some cuties!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mommy050608 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you! Zoey girl loves to sing! Samson still doesn't quite get it.


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

That's funny! I'm soon to have a Samson and have a girl Chihuahua as well!  Too cute!


----------



## Mommy050608 (Sep 22, 2012)

Too funny!  They're an odd pair. And I must say, the little dog rules the roost! Hehe. Zoey girl is old & set in her ways, and Samson is just a big ole pup. They are so funny to watch.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I had a little old one and a big puppy for a long while too. (Now I have two big adolescents and the little old one...). When Tucker was little he pestered Tess something fierce...always wanting to play.  Eventually I broke down and got him Bella--a playmate his own size! LOL


----------



## Mommy050608 (Sep 22, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I had a little old one and a big puppy for a long while too. (Now I have two big adolescents and the little old one...). When Tucker was little he pestered Tess something fierce...always wanting to play.  Eventually I broke down and got him Bella--a playmate his own size! LOL


 
That's how Samson is. He wants to play with Zoey so bad, but she wants no part of it. LOL!

We are suppose to be moving/building within the next year. And once we're settled i'll be looking into finding Samson another playmate his size too!  Another Golden!


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

I have a Golden and Chi too


----------



## Mommy050608 (Sep 22, 2012)

Pup said:


> I have a Golden and Chi too


 
Awe! And they are both adorable!!!


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Awwwww, I have the Golden and Chi mixture, as well!

All of mine are rescues, except for my white lab, who is a year old. I have a 3 year old Chi, a 6 year old Cairn terrier (terror), and Ruby.

I have to say that my Chi (Gracie) isn't overly fond of Ruby and her refusal to back down! She is used to being boss and Ruby really doesn't care - it's a battle for the Princess crown in this house! Gracie has always been able to intimidate larger dogs (all 5 lbs of her), and it isn't working with Ruby at all.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice pictures, and Rusty my Golden has a new best friend now. A 4 month Pomeranian puppy named Skunky. The little Pomeranian LOVES to play with Rusty, and Rusty is still pretty much a puppy himself haha.

Rusty loves to use his mouth a lot, and Skunky does not care. We watch them like hawks because Rusty tends to play rough. So far no major issues, but everyone worries about Skunky getting hurt haha


----------

